# Northern BC - Yukon - Alaska



## Tadaa (Jun 16, 2010)

i am hitchhiking out of Lytton, BC in two days
heading north for the final part of my trip.. 

i am thinking about taking route 97 from here to Prince George, 
going west towards Price Rupert for a few days, 
then go a little back east towards route 37 wich goes up tp the yukon near Watson Lake..

i guess heading towards Prince Rupert wouldnt be a big problem.. but what about route 37, anyone done this before? or should i stick to 97 all the way..
and landscape wise.. which one is the most scenic..

also.. some people told me instead of heading to Deadhorse Alaska i should take the dempster highway to Inuvik as the route is more interesting.. 
i started this trip in the most southern point in south america and i really wanne see the artic ocean as the final touch for this trip.. so

anyway.. if somebody has some nice info about hitchhiking up north.. feel free to tell me
or if somebody wants to meet up somewhere that would be nice too.. 

take care and save travels to you all


----------



## Mor (Jun 17, 2010)

I travelled both the Cassiar (rt. 37) and the Alcan (97) a few years back and remember the Alcan to be far more scenic and have much more traffic.

On the Alaskan there's the area around summit lake, liard hot springs, wild bison around pink mountain... etc

The only thing memorable on the Cassiar was sleeping out one night and witnessing the most mind-bending northern lights display... a handfull of colours all pulsing and swirling around each other! I've never seen anything come close to that since.


----------



## Tadaa (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for the info..
i made it really easy to prince rupert area.. i met some cool people here and fell in love with somebody so i guess i will change my plans from going to alaska to sticking around here for a while.

awesome scenery here.. crazy mountains and nice lakes and rivers..
apparently the northern lights here are really awesome.. even until a few weeks ago you could see them..


----------



## Lilly (Jun 30, 2010)

I love your reasoning for staying in prince rupet  jus a random comment but yeah


----------



## Diagaro (Aug 12, 2010)

good choice says I


----------



## Tadaa (Sep 5, 2010)

ok.. about hitchhiking northern BC.. no problems  

i never made it all the way to northern Alaska.. but i did borrowed my boyfriends car and drove from Smithers, BC up to Whitehorse with a friend.
back 'home' in belgium since 3 weeks but moving to Canada on the 22nd of september.. got myself a one year work permit..


----------

